# CONTINUA - se non sei TRIDOSATO non vieni curato, Fuori dal Coro



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ieri sera Giordano insieme a Borgonovo su Rete 4 hanno denunciato quello che sta accadendo in Italia, gli ospedali sono fuori controllo, se non sei tridosato non vieni curato. Servizi agghiaccianti che avrebbero dovuto far sobbalzare chiunque dalla vergogna per il proprio paese.

Alcuni degli ospedali citati:

Ospedale di Tione (TN)
Ospedale C.Cantù regione Lombardia
Ospedale di Abbiategrasso
European Hospital - Roma

​


----------



## LupoTalos (2 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

LupoTalos ha scritto:


> Fanno bene, se rifiuti la scienza curati con la magia



la Scieanzha


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ieri sera Giordano insieme a Borgonovo su Rete 4 hanno denunciato quello che sta accadendo in Italia, gli ospedali sono fuori controllo, se non sei tridosato non vieni curato. Servizi agghiaccianti che avrebbero dovuto far sobbalzare chiunque dalla vergogna per il proprio paese.
> 
> Alcuni degli ospedali citati:
> 
> ...


Gli eroi, gli angeli.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ieri sera Giordano insieme a Borgonovo su Rete 4 hanno denunciato quello che sta accadendo in Italia, gli ospedali sono fuori controllo, se non sei tridosato non vieni curato. Servizi agghiaccianti che avrebbero dovuto far sobbalzare chiunque dalla vergogna per il proprio paese.
> 
> Alcuni degli ospedali citati:
> 
> ...



Ma figurati.

Conoscendo gli itagliani, sono sicuro che erano più numerosi quelli che hanno applaudito seguendo questa indagine, piuttosto che quelli schifati.

Inoltre, partiranno le solite critiche verso Giordano, reo di non farsi gli affari propri, mica verso gli ospedali. Ma matematico, guarda.


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ieri sera Giordano insieme a Borgonovo su Rete 4 hanno denunciato quello che sta accadendo in Italia, gli ospedali sono fuori controllo, se non sei tridosato non vieni curato. Servizi agghiaccianti che avrebbero dovuto far sobbalzare chiunque dalla vergogna per il proprio paese.
> 
> Alcuni degli ospedali citati:
> 
> ...


Lungi dal difendere questa pratica scellerata che giustamente viene criticata ...ma in Italia tra strutture ospedaliere, per l'assistenza ambulatoriale e territoriale ce ne sono credo più di 25mila e in ognuna di questa lavorano medici e operatori sanitari secondo scienza e coscienza per cui sì confermo che non è proprio il caso di fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.


----------



## LupoTalos (2 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## LupoTalos (2 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ieri sera Giordano insieme a Borgonovo su Rete 4 hanno denunciato quello che sta accadendo in Italia, gli ospedali sono fuori controllo, se non sei tridosato non vieni curato. Servizi agghiaccianti che avrebbero dovuto far sobbalzare chiunque dalla vergogna per il proprio paese.
> 
> Alcuni degli ospedali citati:
> 
> ...


Mi sembra la solita esagerazione acchiappalike.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Gli scemi tutti qui capitano. Incredibile.


----------



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi sembra la solita esagerazione acchiappalike.


esagerato per te.. mettiti nei panni di uno che ha aspettato 1 anno per fare un intervento e poi viene rifiutato


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> esagerato per te.. mettiti nei panni di uno che ha aspettato 1 anno per fare un intervento e poi viene rifiutato


Viene rifiutato perchè c'è una legge che imporrà ( presumo è, non sono medico ne legislatore ) qualcosa e quindi non intervengono su gente non vaccinata. 
Non penso si sveglino alla mattina con una decisione del genere. Comunque son passati 2 anni, uno avrebbe anche dovuto vaccinarsi.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Viene rifiutato perchè c'è una legge che imporrà ( presumo è, non sono medico ne legislatore ) qualcosa e quindi non intervengono su gente non vaccinata.
> Non penso si sveglino alla mattina con una decisione del genere. Comunque son passati 2 anni, uno avrebbe anche dovuto vaccinarsi.



Mi spiace. Questo discorso non può reggere e lo sai benissimo. Questa è roba da campi di concentramento, ma proprio uguale.

Se è così, allora, non esiste ad esempio "salvare" i clandestini che stanno per affogare in mezzo al mare.

Sono fuori regola, no? E allora come mai non vengono lasciati lì.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ieri sera Giordano insieme a Borgonovo su Rete 4 hanno denunciato quello che sta accadendo in Italia, gli ospedali sono fuori controllo, se non sei tridosato non vieni curato. Servizi agghiaccianti che avrebbero dovuto far sobbalzare chiunque dalla vergogna per il proprio paese.
> 
> Alcuni degli ospedali citati:
> 
> ...


Ma, perdonatemi : molti dei medici curanti cosa hanno fatto fino ad oggi?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Viene rifiutato perchè c'è una legge che imporrà ( presumo è, non sono medico ne legislatore ) qualcosa e quindi non intervengono su gente non vaccinata.
> Non penso si sveglino alla mattina con una decisione del genere. Comunque son passati 2 anni, uno avrebbe anche dovuto vaccinarsi.


Non ci sono leggi che impongono di non curare i non vaccinati. Son passati due anni e non sussiste obbligo vaccinale al momento (se non per una parte della popolazione), ma se ti riferisci al fatto che sia naturale che una persona debba cedere al ricatto di vaccinarsi perché altrimenti viene escluso dalla vita sociale non condivido. Il concetto stesso di ricatto non è democratico, come non è corretto che non siano stati valutati singolarmente casi di persone che non possono vaccinarsi per svariati problemi di salute. Come non è democratico che una persona vaccinata se subisce effetti avversi venga abbandonata a se stessa.


----------



## Lo Gnu (2 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## bmb (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ieri sera Giordano insieme a Borgonovo su Rete 4 hanno denunciato quello che sta accadendo in Italia, gli ospedali sono fuori controllo, se non sei tridosato non vieni curato. Servizi agghiaccianti che avrebbero dovuto far sobbalzare chiunque dalla vergogna per il proprio paese.
> 
> Alcuni degli ospedali citati:
> 
> ...


Io, sinceramente, non capisco dove dovrebbe essere l'errore.

Tu, non vaccinato, pensi di non aver bisogno del vaccino, o perché lo ritieni inutile, o perché pensi che il covid sia un'invenzione dei comunisti. Di conseguenza, anche la mancanza di ossigeno dovrebbe essere solo nella tua testa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Febbraio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io, sinceramente, non capisco dove dovrebbe essere l'errore.
> 
> Tu, non vaccinato, pensi di non aver bisogno del vaccino, o perché lo ritieni inutile, o perché pensi che il covid sia un'invenzione dei comunisti. Di conseguenza, anche la mancanza di ossigeno dovrebbe essere solo nella tua testa.



Beh, ad essere onesti molti anche davanti all'evidenza rifiutano le cure.
Avevo sentito tempo fa di un novax furioso che, ormai boccheggiante, rifiutava fino all'ultimo l'intubazione e il casco per l'ossigeno, continuando a rantolare che il covid non esisteva.
Della sua sorte finale, il lettore potrà facilmente supporre.
Almeno sono coerenti!


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono leggi che impongono di non curare i non vaccinati. Son passati due anni e non sussiste obbligo vaccinale al momento (se non per una parte della popolazione), ma se ti riferisci al fatto che sia naturale che una persona debba cedere al ricatto di vaccinarsi perché altrimenti viene escluso dalla vita sociale non condivido. Il concetto stesso di ricatto non è democratico, come non è corretto che non siano stati valutati singolarmente casi di persone che non possono vaccinarsi per svariati problemi di salute. Come non è democratico che una persona vaccinata se subisce effetti avversi venga abbandonata a se stessa.


A beh concordo, il mio era un discorso generale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace. Questo discorso non può reggere e lo sai benissimo. Questa è roba da campi di concentramento, ma proprio uguale.
> 
> Se è così, allora, non esiste ad esempio "salvare" i clandestini che stanno per affogare in mezzo al mare.
> 
> Sono fuori regola, no? E allora come mai non vengono lasciati lì.


No ma attenzione, non è che se un Novax pazzo fa un incidente non lo operano. Presumo sia qualcosa tipo " devi fare un operazione non di vitale importanza e aspetti" . 
Presumo sia così, o almeno me lo auguro.


----------



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io, sinceramente, non capisco dove dovrebbe essere l'errore.
> 
> Tu, non vaccinato, pensi di non aver bisogno del vaccino, o perché lo ritieni inutile, o perché pensi che il covid sia un'invenzione dei comunisti. Di conseguenza, anche la mancanza di ossigeno dovrebbe essere solo nella tua testa.


se non ci arrivate vuol dire che a questa generazione serve una terza guerra mondiale per cause razziali perchè si vede che è passato troppo tempo e avete perso un pò tutti l'umanita e la compassione senza parlare del giuramento di Ippocrate.


----------



## Masanijey (2 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Masanijey (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> se non ci arrivate vuol dire che a questa generazione serve una terza guerra mondiale per cause razziali perchè si vede che è passato troppo tempo e avete perso un pò tutti l'umanita e la compassione senza parlare del giuramento di Ippocrate.


Tu rifletti su qual è il punto di partenza, cosa c'è stato di mezzo, e la conclusione (terza guerra mondiale) e poi dimmi se tutto questo ha un senso.
Comunque tornando agli ospedali, ci sono anche i rovesci della medaglia. In Olanda ho un'amica che sta completando i cicli di chemio per un cancro al seno. È ovviamente vaccinata, e ora è risultata positiva. Bene, in Olanda rischia di dover rimandare il ciclo di chemio per questo. E stiamo parlando di cancro.. Quando si discute sulle conseguenze del virus snocciolando statistiche a destra e manca ci si dimentica sempre di questo tipo di conseguenze.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io, sinceramente, non capisco dove dovrebbe essere l'errore.
> 
> Tu, non vaccinato, pensi di non aver bisogno del vaccino, o perché lo ritieni inutile, o perché pensi che il covid sia un'invenzione dei comunisti. Di conseguenza, anche la mancanza di ossigeno dovrebbe essere solo nella tua testa.


Capisco la tua provocazione dentro il tuo sillogismo però non è fattibile, dai.
E' un nostro dovere curare tutti.

Mi capita spesso di parlare con persone che non si sono vaccinate e quasi sempre è gente che ha semplicemente paura nel sottoporsi alla vaccinazione.
Certo, poi la discussione sfocia nei complotti e nei disegni politici/economici ma di fatto le motivazioni sono più semplici.

Pensa che settimana scorsa sono stato quasi un'ora a parlare e confrontarmi con un mio coetaneo no-vax e alla fine mi ha persino ringraziato per la chiacchierata , perchè oggi è perfino impossibile confrontarsi, a detta sua.
Ascoltateli i contrari alla vaccinazione, non sono mostri.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

*Attenzione: non lo ripetiamo più. Qui su FLAMER E PROVOCATORI E HATER NON SONO AMMESSI. O SPARITE DA SOLI O VI FACCIAMO SPARIRE NOI. CI SIAMO ROTTI LE PALLE. 

SI TORNA ON TOPIC. AL PRIMO ACCENNO DI MINI FLAME O DI REPLICHE A QUESTO POST, BAN DEFINITIVO.*


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma attenzione, non è che se un Novax pazzo fa un incidente non lo operano. Presumo sia qualcosa tipo " devi fare un operazione non di vitale importanza e aspetti" .
> Presumo sia così, o almeno me lo auguro.


Ma nemmeno questo puoi fare lollo...
Non esiste.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: non lo ripetiamo più. Qui su FLAMER E PROVOCATORI E HATER NON SONO AMMESSI. O SPARITE DA SOLI O VI FACCIAMO SPARIRE NOI. CI SIAMO ROTTI LE PALLE.
> 
> SI TORNA ON TOPIC. AL PRIMO ACCENNO DI MINI FLAME O DI REPLICHE A QUESTO POST, BAN DEFINITIVO.*


.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Febbraio 2022)

Oggi persino la donna del panificio che mi porta il pane a casa se ne è uscita con "i novaaaacs devono tutti morire"
Diciamo che il covid non è una malattia.
L'odio che ha generato invece si,una malattia che sarà dura da estirpare.

P.S Ma quando andiamo a salvare i clandestini in mare,prima di lanciare il salvagente chiediamo il greenpass o il numero delle dosi che si sono iniettati ? 
Quando capirete che questa distinzione tra vax/no vax sta creando una voragine gigantesca sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oggi persino la donna del panificio che mi porta il pane a casa se ne è uscita con "i novaaaacs devono tutti morire"
> Diciamo che il covid non è una malattia.
> L'odio che ha generato invece si,una malattia che sarà dura da estirpare.
> 
> ...


Io credo che chi non lo ha capito finora, non abbia la sensibilità e lo spirito critico necessari a capirlo un domani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma nemmeno questo puoi fare lollo...
> Non esiste.


Non ho capito, cosa non si può fare ?


----------



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oggi persino la donna del panificio che mi porta il pane a casa se ne è uscita con "i novaaaacs devono tutti morire"


questo non è razzismo??


----------



## Walker (2 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Beh, ad essere onesti molti anche davanti all'evidenza rifiutano le cure.
> Avevo sentito tempo fa di un novax furioso che, ormai boccheggiante, rifiutava fino all'ultimo l'intubazione e il casco per l'ossigeno, continuando a rantolare che il covid non esisteva.
> Della sua sorte finale, il lettore potrà facilmente supporre.
> Almeno sono coerenti!


Coerenti nel loro delirio ideologico, sicuramente.
E ce ne sono stati parecchi ultimamente, a conferma che la legge Basaglia i suoi danni continua ancora a farli, a distanza di tempo.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ieri sera Giordano insieme a Borgonovo su Rete 4 hanno denunciato quello che sta accadendo in Italia, gli ospedali sono fuori controllo, se non sei tridosato non vieni curato. Servizi agghiaccianti che avrebbero dovuto far sobbalzare chiunque dalla vergogna per il proprio paese.
> 
> Alcuni degli ospedali citati:
> 
> ...


Aggiungiamo una cosa non meno importante.

C'è un mare di gente che nonostante la 3a dose non ha ricevuto il green pass nonostante siano passati settimane.chi è guarito e lì è scaduto il GP sembra visto come un appartato 1000 telefonate per avere quello che ti spetta di diritto, ma si può.?

Ragazzi che non possono andare a scuola, ma ancora peggio gente che non può andare al lavoro, chi costretto a prendersi le ferie forzatamente, chi rischia il licenziamento non per colpa proprio ma per burocrazia, ma queste sono cose normale in un paese normale? E ci fermiamo a normale.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ieri sera Giordano insieme a Borgonovo su Rete 4 hanno denunciato quello che sta accadendo in Italia, gli ospedali sono fuori controllo, se non sei tridosato non vieni curato. Servizi agghiaccianti che avrebbero dovuto far sobbalzare chiunque dalla vergogna per il proprio paese.
> 
> Alcuni degli ospedali citati:
> 
> ...


Aggiungiamo una cosa non meno importante.

C'è un mare di gente che nonostante la 3a dose non ha ricevuto il green pass nonostante siano passati settimane.chi è guarito e lì è scaduto il GP sembra visto come un appartato 1000 telefonate per avere quello che ti spetta di diritto, ma si può.?

Ragazzi che non possono andare a scuola, ma ancora peggio gente che non può andare al lavoro, chi costretto a prendersi le ferie forzatamente, chi rischia il licenziamento non per colpa proprio ma per burocrazia, ma queste sono cose normale in un paese normale? E ci fermiamo a normale.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> se non ci arrivate vuol dire che a questa generazione serve una terza guerra mondiale per cause razziali perchè si vede che è passato troppo tempo e avete perso un pò tutti l'umanita e la compassione senza parlare del giuramento di Ippocrate.


Sono limitatissimi. Certe persone quando c'era la lezione di storia contemporanea erano in bagno a trastullarsi con la Clinica dell'Amore


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Aggiungiamo una cosa non meno importante.
> 
> C'è un mare di gente che nonostante la 3a dose non ha ricevuto il green pass nonostante siano passati settimane.chi è guarito e lì è scaduto il GP sembra visto come un appartato 1000 telefonate per avere quello che ti spetta di diritto, ma si può.?
> 
> Ragazzi che non possono andare a scuola, ma ancora peggio gente che non può andare al lavoro, chi costretto a prendersi le ferie forzatamente, chi rischia il licenziamento non per colpa proprio ma per burocrazia, ma queste sono cose normale in un paese normale? E ci fermiamo a normale.


io l'ho ricevuto il giorno dopo, fate attenzione a consentire le notifiche nell'app IO altrimenti non arriva.


----------



## Marilson (2 Febbraio 2022)

ci si scandalizza per quello che in realta' e' una prassi in ambiente ospedaliero.

Esempio pratico. Chi e' in lista per un trapianto di fegato per cirrosi epatica da alcolismo non ha la stessa priorita' di chi non e' alcolizzato. In alcuni contesti dove la domanda e' alta, gli alcolisti non vengono proprio messi in lista. 

Premesso che la trasmissione, ben nota, ci avra' marciato su e estremizzato un concetto che potrebbe essere diverso da cio che avviene in realta', io mi trovo d'accordo sulla questione di base. I no vax non possono avere la stessa priorita' di accesso alle cure rispetto a chi ha scelto di vaccinarsi. Anche per una semplice questione economica, del resto nessuno di noi qui e' comunista giusto? I soldi vincono sempre, e' il cardine della nostra economia capitalista.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, cosa non si può fare ?


Creare le liste di attesa per vaccinati e non vaccinati.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma attenzione, non è che se un Novax pazzo fa un incidente non lo operano. Presumo sia qualcosa tipo " devi fare un operazione non di vitale importanza e aspetti" .
> Presumo sia così, o almeno me lo auguro.


Capisci che attualmente sono molti di più quelli che hanno rifiutato la dose aggiuntiva INUTILE rispetto ai no vax?
E' incredibile, è un pò come nelle manifestazioni quando la minoranza dei centri sociali o i presunti black bloc facinorosi facevano passare tutti i presenti per dei criminali.
Riflettici.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Coerenti nel loro delirio ideologico, sicuramente.



Il delirio ideologico c'è, e da tutte e due le parti.

E' solo che per una parte sembra legalizzato. Per chi non è vaccinato, no-booster, no-terza-dose e menghiate varie, si possono stringere le maglie dell'oppressione a discrezione. Chi sta da quella parte può anche essere, e sembra giustamente, bruciato vivo. Anzi si fa il tifo.

Poi facciamo i caramellosi e abbaiamo alla solidarietà in contesti fuori luogo. E' solo ed esclusivamente una questione ideologica alimentata con minuzia da chi ben conosciamo. Ma quale sanità e scienza, tutta ipocrisia e basta.

A me si gela il sangue nelle vene a leggere certi commenti, non mi sarei mai immaginato che questa cosa degenerasse così, e rimango impietrito per certa gente che un tempo stimavo.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ci si scandalizza per quello che in realta' e' una prassi in ambiente ospedaliero.
> 
> Esempio pratico. Chi e' in lista per un trapianto di fegato per cirrosi epatica da alcolismo non ha la stessa priorita' di chi non e' alcolizzato. In alcuni contesti dove la domanda e' alta, gli alcolisti non vengono proprio messi in lista.
> 
> Premesso che la trasmissione, ben nota, ci avra' marciato su e estremizzato un concetto che potrebbe essere diverso da cio che avviene in realta', io mi trovo d'accordo sulla questione di base. I no vax non possono avere la stessa priorita' di accesso alle cure rispetto a chi ha scelto di vaccinarsi. Anche per una semplice questione economica, del resto nessuno di noi qui e' comunista giusto? I soldi vincono sempre, e' il cardine della nostra economia capitalista.


Quelle è una 'salvaguardia' dell'organo, un discorso ben diverso.
Non è una misura punitiva.

Un pò come il trapianto di reni in un soggetto diabetico : se c'è una patologia primaria che porta i reni ad ammalarsi è chiaro che tale soggetto viene in lista dopo rispetto a chi ha un altro tipo di patologia solo renale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Creare le liste di attesa per vaccinati e non vaccinati.


Non penso neanche sia legale una cosa del genere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Capisci che attualmente sono molti di più quelli che hanno rifiutato la dose aggiuntiva INUTILE rispetto ai no vax?
> E' incredibile, è un pò come nelle manifestazioni quando la minoranza dei centri sociali o i presunti black bloc facinorosi facevano passare tutti i presenti per dei criminali.
> Riflettici.


A me non frega niente sia chiaro, ogni persona deve essere libera di scegliere e nessuno deve convincere nessuno. 
Per il discorso sopra penso che sia solo una questione numerica, chi ha fatto la seconda dose è in attesa della terza e grazie al C che numericamente son superiori i No vax sono il 10% della popolazione. 
La sottile linea del " sono in attesa" e " rifiutano" .... la narrativa fa sempre la differenza.


----------



## Alfabri (2 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oggi persino la donna del panificio che mi porta il pane a casa se ne è uscita con "i novaaaacs devono tutti morire"
> Diciamo che il covid non è una malattia.
> L'odio che ha generato invece si,una malattia che sarà dura da estirpare.
> 
> ...


Per quanto possa concordare che il "dividi et impera" rappresenti sempre una valida strategia politica, devo anche sottolineare che i clandestini recuperati nel Mediterraneo si trovano lì di sicuro non per una libera scelta. Così per dire, non mi pare un dettaglio da poco.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io l'ho ricevuto il giorno dopo, fate attenzione a consentire le notifiche nell'app IO altrimenti non arriva.


Io e mia moglie l'abbiamo ricevuto l'indomani senza app in automatico, come è giusto che sia.

Invece ci sono amici è parenti che sono disperati, è andato in tilt il sistema ti dicono.

Quindi una persona senza nessuna colpa rischia di perdere il lavoro non per colpa sua.?

Il problema che siamo il Paese che una qualsiasi cosa lallunga invece di accorciarla" c'è poco da fare


----------



## Walker (2 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il delirio ideologico c'è, e da tutte e due le parti.
> 
> E' solo che per una parte sembra legalizzato. Per chi non è vaccinato, no-booster, no-terza-dose e menghiate varie, si possono stringere le maglie dell'oppressione a discrezione. Chi sta da quella parte può anche essere, e sembra giustamente, bruciato vivo. Anzi si fa il tifo.
> 
> ...


Forse non ti rendi conto di cosa a volte scrivi tu, caro Gabri.
"Ti si gela il sangue" a leggere certi commenti, allora forse dovresti essere in grado di riflettere su certi post che hai scritto nel recente passato.
Facile fare la morale agli altri, e nello stesso tempo auspicare lo scaricamento di tutto l'arsenale atomico mondiale sulla Cina, vero?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2022)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Per quanto possa concordare che il "dividi et impera" rappresenti sempre una valida strategia politica, devo anche sottolineare che i* clandestini recuperati nel Mediterraneo si trovano lì di sicuro non per una libera scelta.* Così per dire, non mi pare un dettaglio da poco.


Ecco questa è una considerazione che sposta la discussione.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Io e mia moglie l'abbiamo ricevuto l'indomani senza app in automatico, come è giusto che sia.
> 
> Invece ci sono amici è parenti che sono disperati, è andato in tilt il sistema ti dicono.
> 
> ...


Pensa che mia madre ha girato col cartaceo per quasi un mese perchè dopo la terza dose le avevano mandato un codice che non funzionava. Ora è tornata ad utilizzare quello vecchio che aveva. Stanno facendo disastri e non si rendono conto che bloccano la vita delle persone.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (2 Febbraio 2022)

Proporrei direttamente la fucilazione pubblica dei no vax, o perché no la crocifissione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Io e mia moglie l'abbiamo ricevuto l'indomani senza app in automatico, come è giusto che sia.
> 
> Invece ci sono amici è parenti che sono disperati, è andato in tilt il sistema ti dicono.
> 
> ...


Sul sito della regione ( almeno in Lombardia è cosi ) dopo la mezzanotte trovi già tutto fatto in automatico. 
Dillo ai tuoi amici.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A me non frega niente sia chiaro, ogni persona deve essere libera di scegliere e nessuno deve convincere nessuno.
> Per il discorso sopra penso che sia solo una questione numerica, chi ha fatto la seconda dose è in attesa della terza e grazie al C che numericamente son superiori i No vax sono il 10% della popolazione.
> La sottile linea del " sono in attesa" e " rifiutano" .... la narrativa fa sempre la differenza.


Ma non è vero, la maggior parte si rifiuta di fare una terza dose per un virus già morto e se devono lavorare girano col greenpass di un altro o falso. Ecco dove siamo arrivati.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Per quanto possa concordare che il "dividi et impera" rappresenti sempre una valida strategia politica, devo anche sottolineare che i clandestini recuperati nel Mediterraneo si trovano lì di sicuro non per una libera scelta. Così per dire, non mi pare un dettaglio da poco.


Non lo sono neanche i non vaccinati. Il problema che molti non hanno compreso è che gli ospedali non permettono cure tempestive e rinviano operazioni a persone non vaccinate che NON presentano patologie causate dal covid.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, la maggior parte si rifiuta di fare una terza dose per un virus già morto e se devono lavorare girano col greenpass di un altro o falso. Ecco dove siamo arrivati.


Boh, qui in Lombardia, in Brianza ci sarà un 99% di persone con la terza dose.
Non so in altri posti io parlo della mia zona.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non lo sono neanche i non vaccinati. Il problema che molti non hanno compreso è che gli ospedali non permettono cure tempestive e rinviano operazioni a persone non vaccinate che NON presentano patologie causate dal covid.


Si ma lui ti sta dicendo un altra cosa, lui ti sta spiegando che tu hai scelto di non vaccinarti.
Quindi se ti rifiutano l'operazione che nulla c'entra con il COVID è una tua scelta. 

Questo scrive lui.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Forse non ti rendi conto di cosa a volte scrivi tu, caro Gabri.
> "Ti si gela il sangue" a leggere certi commenti, allora forse dovresti essere in grado di riflettere su certi post che hai scritto nel recente passato.
> Facile fare la morale agli altri, e nello stesso tempo auspicare lo scaricamento di tutto l'arsenale atomico mondiale sulla Cina, vero?



Vero. Allora ok, scarichiamone solo la metà.

Dai, se tratti tutti i post con il solito tono è finita, eh. Scriviamo in legalese e chiuso.

Quello che scrivo io è una iperbole, questa è roba reale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ecco questa è una considerazione che sposta la discussione.


Se ho una gamba rotta e vado al pronto soccorso da non vaccinato, vi è correlazione tra la mia condizione di non vaccinato e la mia gamba rotta?


----------



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ci si scandalizza per quello che in realta' e' una prassi in ambiente ospedaliero.
> 
> Esempio pratico. Chi e' in lista per un trapianto di fegato per cirrosi epatica da alcolismo non ha la stessa priorita' di chi non e' alcolizzato. In alcuni contesti dove la domanda e' alta, gli alcolisti non vengono proprio messi in lista.
> 
> Premesso che la trasmissione, ben nota, ci avra' marciato su e estremizzato un concetto che potrebbe essere diverso da cio che avviene in realta', io mi trovo d'accordo sulla questione di base. I no vax non possono avere la stessa priorita' di accesso alle cure rispetto a chi ha scelto di vaccinarsi. Anche per una semplice questione economica, del resto nessuno di noi qui e' comunista giusto? I soldi vincono sempre, e' il cardine della nostra economia capitalista.


I diritti uguali per tutti o universali non esistono più I diritti ora si ottengono, o si perdono, in base al proprio comportamento ( non ti vaccini? non hai più diritti ). Adesso qualcuno ne ha di più, qualcuno ne ha di meno. I diritti ora sono distribuiti a caso in modo ineguale.

Oggi la discriminante è costituita da un trattamento sanitario che è anche facoltativo per il quale bisogna firmare una liberatoria.

Domani, chissà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se ho una gamba rotta e vado al pronto soccorso da non vaccinato, vi è correlazione tra la mia condizione di non vaccinato e la mia gamba rotta?


No ma infatti come ti dicevo prima spero che " il non ricovero" sia per cose non gravi. 
Spero..


----------



## gabri65 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Per quanto possa concordare che il "dividi et impera" rappresenti sempre una valida strategia politica, devo anche sottolineare che i clandestini recuperati nel Mediterraneo si trovano lì di sicuro non per una libera scelta. Così per dire, non mi pare un dettaglio da poco.



Ma se pagano per farsi i viaggi.


----------



## Marilson (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quelle è una 'salvaguardia' dell'organo, un discorso ben diverso.
> Non è una misura punitiva.
> 
> Un pò come il trapianto di reni in un soggetto diabetico : se c'è una patologia primaria che porta i reni ad ammalarsi è chiaro che tale soggetto viene in lista dopo rispetto a chi ha un altro tipo di patologia solo renale.



si il concetto e' che l'alcolizzato riceve il fegato nuovo, continua a bere e poi ne ha bisogno di un altro che poteva essere usato per salvare un'altra vita (e' quello che e' successo a George Best tra l'altro, si e' giocato non uno ma due fegati).

Dopo 2 anni e' chiaro che il vaccino, per quanto non sia perfetto, comunque salva le vite. Chi non si vaccina, finisce in terapia, magari si salva anche ma sara' sempre recidivo. Il concetto, portato agli estremi, e' lo stesso.

Comunque dubito che si decida di non curare in non vaccinati, ma una prioritarizzazione per me ci sta.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ieri sera Giordano insieme a Borgonovo su Rete 4 hanno denunciato quello che sta accadendo in Italia, gli ospedali sono fuori controllo, se non sei tridosato non vieni curato. Servizi agghiaccianti che avrebbero dovuto far sobbalzare chiunque dalla vergogna per il proprio paese.
> 
> Alcuni degli ospedali citati:
> 
> ...




Il Covid e tutto ciò che ne è conseguito sono semplicemente una sorta di "rivicinta" degli sfigatelli repressi.

È dall'inizio della pandemia che sono usciti dalle fogne questi personaggi. 
Prima erano i pazzi che gridavano dai balconi, chiamavano gli sbirri se facevi una piottata, ti dicevano di tenere la mascherina etc. 
Ora sono una fetta di vaccinati, che si credono d'essere nel giusto, che si fanno forza perché sono in maggioranza etc. 

Provo una profonda tristezza per questi elementi. Io ho la terza dose, ma mi schifano questi comportamenti, soprattutto da chi ha giurato di curare e guarire qualsiasi persona di qualsiasi razza.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Forse non ti rendi conto di cosa a volte scrivi tu, caro Gabri.
> "Ti si gela il sangue" a leggere certi commenti, allora forse dovresti essere in grado di riflettere su certi post che hai scritto nel recente passato.
> Facile fare la morale agli altri, e nello stesso tempo auspicare lo scaricamento di tutto l'arsenale atomico mondiale sulla Cina, vero?





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero. Allora ok, scarichiamone solo la metà.
> 
> Dai, se tratti tutti i post con il solito tono è finita, eh. Scriviamo in legalese e chiuso.
> 
> Quello che scrivo io è una iperbole, questa è roba reale.



E comunque non ti stavo facendo la morale.

Ho preso solo spunto dalla frase, potevo scegliere un altro post.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma lui ti sta dicendo un altra cosa, lui ti sta spiegando che tu hai scelto di non vaccinarti.
> Quindi se ti rifiutano l'operazione che nulla c'entra con il COVID è una tua scelta.
> 
> Questo scrive lui.


Allora istituiamo che se non hai pagato il bollo auto non hai accesso alle cure. Facciamolo con tutto no? Stai facendo un danno anche se non paghi il bollo auto. 
Questo è modello Cina, è il primo passo ragazzi.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> si il concetto e' che l'alcolizzato riceve il fegato nuovo, continua a bere e poi ne ha bisogno di un altro che poteva essere usato per salvare un'altra vita (e' quello che e' successo a George Best tra l'altro, si e' giocato non uno ma due fegati).
> 
> Dopo 2 anni e' chiaro che il vaccino, per quanto non sia perfetto, comunque salva le vite. Chi non si vaccina, finisce in terapia, magari si salva anche ma sara' sempre recidivo. Il concetto, portato agli estremi, e' lo stesso.
> 
> Comunque dubito che si decida di non curare in non vaccinati, ma una prioritarizzazione per me ci sta.


La medicina purtroppo è anche cinica, concordo.

Pensa che mio padre è stato una vita donatore di sangue, quando si è ammalato e ha avuto lui bisogno di sangue a un certo punto glielo hanno anche rinfacciato perchè quelle sacche su di lui erano uno spreco, dato che si era creata una finestra terapeutica ma non garantivano un ritorno a buone condizioni di vita.

A me ovviamente si è gelato il sangue. Li davvero ti senti un numero e non è affatto piacevole.


----------



## Walker (2 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero. Allora ok, scarichiamone solo la metà.
> 
> Dai, se tratti tutti i post con il solito tono è finita, eh. Scriviamo in legalese e chiuso.
> 
> Quello che scrivo io è una iperbole, questa è roba reale.


Me l'aspettavo una risposta del genere.
Della serie, quello che dico o scrivo io va tutto bene perché al massimo ho scherzato.
Ma sul resto non si scherza, anzi bisogna pompare complottismo a più non posso. 
E non solo complottismo.
A volte anche xenofobia.
Contro cinesi o israeliani ad esempio...
O pure quelle erano iperboli?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oggi persino la donna del panificio che mi porta il pane a casa se ne è uscita con "i novaaaacs devono tutti morire"
> Diciamo che il covid non è una malattia.
> L'odio che ha generato invece si,una malattia che sarà dura da estirpare.
> 
> ...



Mi auguro che ti abbia perso per sempre come cliente, sta gente deve fallire e chiudere


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Allora istituiamo che se non hai pagato il bollo auto non hai accesso alle cure. Facciamolo con tutto no? Stai facendo un danno anche se non paghi il bollo auto.
> Questo è modello Cina, è il primo passo ragazzi.


Beh no, qui si parla di salute. 
Io NON CONCORDO con nessun tipo di imposizione sia chiaro ma qui è diverso. Qui c'è qualcuno che ti dice che se non ti vaccini non potrai accedere ad operazioni non urgenti negli ospedali. 

Che poi il paradosso è che non vaccinandoti metti in pericolo la tua di salute non quella degli altri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che ti abbia perso per sempre come cliente, sta gente deve fallire e chiudere


Va beh ma una che dice una cosa del genere è alla pari del Chip 5G nel vaccino. 

Sono persone poco istruite che si trovano a dar una loro opinione legittima anche se assurda. 
C'è pure chi nega l'olocausto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh no, qui si parla di salute.
> Io NON CONCORDO con nessun tipo di imposizione sia chiaro ma qui è diverso. Qui c'è qualcuno che ti dice che se non ti vaccini non potrai accedere ad operazioni non urgenti negli ospedali.
> 
> Che poi il paradosso è che non vaccinandoti metti in pericolo la tua di salute non quella degli altri.


Non si può rinviare operazioni a chi non è vaccinato. Non si può discriminare una persona sulla base della sua condizione vaccinale. Poi qualcuno lo dice, ma non è così per legge. Non puoi fare liste diverse tra vaccinati e non vaccinati.


----------



## cris (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Capisco la tua provocazione dentro il tuo sillogismo però non è fattibile, dai.
> E' un nostro dovere curare tutti.
> 
> *Mi capita spesso di parlare con persone che non si sono vaccinate e quasi sempre è gente che ha semplicemente paura nel sottoporsi alla vaccinazione*.
> ...


Ma è palese che la paura di vaccinarsi e la vera motivazione dei no vax, loro poi ci creano dei teatrini asfissianti, perche non gli va di far la figura di quelli che se la fanno sotto.

riguardo l argomento della discussione, dipende da cosa succede. Se l’intervento e di vitale importanza e viene negato, è scorretto. Se l’intervento è rimandabile in quanto non particolarmente urgente, non la vedo poi come un assurdita. Il covid sottrae tempo e risorse agli interventi, ragionare per priorita non lo trovo cosi assurdo.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Pensa che mia madre ha girato col cartaceo per quasi un mese perchè dopo la terza dose le avevano mandato un codice che non funzionava. Ora è tornata ad utilizzare quello vecchio che aveva. Stanno facendo disastri e non si rendono conto che bloccano la vita delle persone.


Immagino.

Ma pensa a chi rischia il posto di lavoro per colpa non sue..


----------



## gabri65 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Me l'aspettavo una risposta del genere.
> Della serie, quello che dico o scrivo io va tutto bene perché al massimo ho scherzato.
> Ma sul resto non si scherza, anzi bisogna pompare complottismo a più non posso.
> E non solo complottismo.
> ...



Ti ho già risposto prima, non ho capito perché te la stai prendendo così. Mica ti avevo criticato, la mia era una considerazione senza controbattere la tua.

E poi cosa c'entrano adesso queste opinioni su come la penso, allora butta via tutto ciò che scrivo. Quello che scrivo non è vangelo, non ho la presunzione di affermarlo, ho le mie posizioni e mi spiace spararle grosse a volte per esagerare. Lascia perdere le atomiche (giustamente da usare).

Su questa cosa, in topic, mi sembra che si stia andando verso atteggiamenti da follia, e non da parte di un individuo ma della società tutta.

Se ti sembra un pensiero *******, allora so come la pensi a tal proposito sull'argomento.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Me l'aspettavo una risposta del genere.
> Della serie, quello che dico o scrivo io va tutto bene perché al massimo ho scherzato.
> Ma sul resto non si scherza, anzi bisogna pompare complottismo a più non posso.
> E non solo complottismo.
> ...


Non che l'amico gabri abbia bisogno di difese ma ti posso garantire, mi prendo il lusso di poter dire di conoscerlo bene, che è affatto xenofobo.

Gli sfoghi che tu citi fanno riferimento al fallimento di una cultura e una politica.
Il cittadino cinese è vittima più degli altri e paga più degli altri sulla propria pelle ed esistenza ma ad un certo punto siamo anche noi tutti complici di quanto accade.

Chiudo il fuori tema comunque e scusate per l'intromissione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

*Adesso basta.

Continuate in privato.*


----------



## Walker (2 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti ho già risposto prima, non ho capito perché te la stai prendendo così. Mica ti avevo criticato, la mia era una considerazione senza controbattere la tua.
> 
> E poi cosa c'entrano adesso queste opinioni su come la penso, allora butta via tutto ciò che scrivo. Quello che scrivo non è vangelo, non ho la presunzione di affermarlo, ho le mie posizioni e mi spiace spararle grosse a volte per esagerare. Lascia perdere le atomiche (giustamente da usare).
> 
> ...


Non butto via assolutamente tutto ciò che scrivi, anzi spesso sono anche d'accordo con ciò che dici.
Tranne quando vai di brutto fuori dal seminato. 
Siccome credo tu sia una persona intelligente, sono convinto che abbia capito perfettamente.
Però sei anche un tantino cocciuto, e cerchi sempre l'ultima parola.
E siccome qualcuno la deve pur chiudere (sennò giustamente i mod si arrabbiano) lo faccio io.


----------



## Walker (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Adesso basta.
> 
> Continuate in privato.*


Hai ragione, chiedo scusa.
Nel frattempo avevo già scritto sotto.


----------



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Proporrei direttamente la fucilazione pubblica dei no vax, o perché no la crocifissione.


ti hanno già anticipato







manifesti sui muri di Lucca il 10 di gennaio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ti hanno già anticipato
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Che poi non è neanche colpa di questi asini raglianti,loro come tali si comportano,ma di chi,dall'alto della sua posizione (virologi con grande esposizione mediatica,politici,giornalisti,conduttori) per mesi ha contribuito a far girare la fake news del "Chi è vaccinato non si contagia e non infetta il prossimo",cosa più volte smentita in ambito internazionale ma furbescamente omessa in Italia...

Vogliamo ricordare il famoso slogan "mi vaccino per difendere chi non può vaccinarsi" ?


----------



## hakaishin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> si il concetto e' che l'alcolizzato riceve il fegato nuovo, continua a bere e poi ne ha bisogno di un altro che poteva essere usato per salvare un'altra vita (e' quello che e' successo a George Best tra l'altro, si e' giocato non uno ma due fegati).
> 
> Dopo 2 anni e' chiaro che il vaccino, per quanto non sia perfetto, comunque salva le vite. Chi non si vaccina, finisce in terapia, magari si salva anche ma sara' sempre recidivo. Il concetto, portato agli estremi, e' lo stesso.
> 
> Comunque dubito che si decida di non curare in non vaccinati, ma una prioritarizzazione per me ci sta.


Onestamente, l’esempio che hai fatto non c’entra proprio nulla dai. Stai mischiano capre e cavoli.

per il resto, provo pena e schifo per certi commenti.
Alla fine la pandemia ha fatto venir fuori la vera natura di tanti. Altro che dovereh civikoh e menate varie..


----------



## hakaishin (2 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il Covid e tutto ciò che ne è conseguito sono semplicemente una sorta di "rivicinta" degli sfigatelli repressi.
> 
> È dall'inizio della pandemia che sono usciti dalle fogne questi personaggi.
> Prima erano i pazzi che gridavano dai balconi, chiamavano gli sbirri se facevi una piottata, ti dicevano di tenere la mascherina etc.
> ...


Concordo. È esattamente quello che penso e non potevi spiegarlo meglio.
Sta uscendo il peggio del peggio e sono disgustato. Non c’è possibilità di tornare indietro ormai…


----------



## Marilson (2 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Onestamente, l’esempio che hai fatto non c’entra proprio nulla dai. Stai mischiano capre e cavoli.
> 
> per il resto, provo pena e schifo per certi commenti.
> Alla fine la pandemia ha fatto venir fuori la vera natura di tanti. Altro che dovereh civikoh e menate varie..



supponiamo che un novax stia in ospedale per 10 giorni e un vaccinato 2 giorni (nel caso di vaccinati che finiscono in ospedale, perche' sappiamo ci sono). E' giusto prendere 5 pazienti piuttosto che 1 nello stesso lasso di tempo.

Poi, il problema principale per i no vax e' che il vaccino e' sperimentale ecc. Anche le terapie ad hoc per il covid lo sono (monoclonali, antivirali specifici). Allora perche' il novax non accetta il vaccino ma accetta il molnupiravir o i monoclonali? Per coerenza, non dovrebbero proprio avvicinarsi a un ospedale.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma è palese che la paura di vaccinarsi e la vera motivazione dei no vax, loro poi ci creano dei teatrini asfissianti, perche non gli va di far la figura di quelli che se la fanno sotto.
> 
> riguardo l argomento della discussione, dipende da cosa succede. Se l’intervento e di vitale importanza e viene negato, è scorretto. Se l’intervento è rimandabile in quanto non particolarmente urgente, non la vedo poi come un assurdita. Il covid sottrae tempo e risorse agli interventi, ragionare per priorita non lo trovo cosi assurdo.


La priorità sarebbe non salvare a tutti i costi un 90enne pluripatologico per non far morire magari una donna di 40 anni di cancro. Invece lo fanno.
Quindi chi decide cosa è prioritario o no? Le priorità sono a convenienza?


----------



## Lo Gnu (2 Febbraio 2022)

Mi hanno cancellato un messaggio solo per un quote? Boh.

Comunque la realtà descritta da Giordano in quel programmaccio (non è flame, è solo una mia opinione sul programma, spero si possa avere un' opinione contraria) non è sistematica, anzi ci sono ospedali al collasso spesso e volentieri perché i reparti sono intasati di gente ricoverata senza dose che toglie spazio a chi sta davvero male per altre patologie. Ne consegue che quelle realtà descritte da Giordano agiscono proprio per evitare che si crei il collasso. Ad ogni modo ognuno è libero di poter scegliere come meglio crede della propria vita, però bisogna essere coerenti.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Febbraio 2022)

Potrà pure esser vero,ma aspetta che capiti a qualcuno giù in Calabria di essere mandato indietro da qualche ospedale perché non ha la terza dose e vedi come in 1 ora il medico/medici che ha fatto questo si ritrova gambe all'aria,poi vedi come passa la voglia agli altri ospedali.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Poi, il problema principale per i no vax e' che il vaccino e' sperimentale ecc. Anche le terapie ad hoc per il covid lo sono (monoclonali, antivirali specifici). Allora perche' il novax non accetta il vaccino ma accetta il molnupiravir o i monoclonali? Per coerenza, non dovrebbero proprio avvicinarsi a un ospedale.



Però non è che ogni novax finisce in ospedale con la polmonite interstiziale e bisognoso di ossigeno,casco,ti. 
Semplicemente corre il rischio (dello 0,X ) di prendere il covid in maniera severa e di finire ricoverato.

Poi chiaro che se sei sfortunato a finire in quella % e ti ritrovi a boccheggiare,alla fine accetti anche un farmaco sperimentale pur di salvarti la vita.
Comunque sia fortunatamente con la variante omicron sta crollando tutto,tra ospedalizzati,casi gravi e terrore in generale.
Se ce lo permetteranno,in primavera forse (forse) avremo mezzo piede fuori la pandemia.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> supponiamo che un novax stia in ospedale per 10 giorni e un vaccinato 2 giorni (nel caso di vaccinati che finiscono in ospedale, perche' sappiamo ci sono). E' giusto prendere 5 pazienti piuttosto che 1 nello stesso lasso di tempo.
> 
> Poi, il problema principale per i no vax e' che il vaccino e' sperimentale ecc. Anche le terapie ad hoc per il covid lo sono (monoclonali, antivirali specifici). Allora perche' il novax non accetta il vaccino ma accetta il molnupiravir o i monoclonali? Per coerenza, non dovrebbero proprio avvicinarsi a un ospedale.


Ma mi spieghi cosa c’entra sto discorso? Qua non si sta disquisendo sul fare o non fare il vaccino. Qui stiamo parlando di leggi razziali praticamente. Un no vax ha gli stessi diritti di un vax? No ormai è assodato e non dovrebbe essere così. Se un 40enne non ha l’obbligo del vaccino ha diritto a tutte le cure e non solo. Questo è indiscutibile.
Questo è nazismo ragazzi. Andiamoci piano


----------



## Masanijey (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> supponiamo che un novax stia in ospedale per 10 giorni e un vaccinato 2 giorni (nel caso di vaccinati che finiscono in ospedale, perche' sappiamo ci sono). E' giusto prendere 5 pazienti piuttosto che 1 nello stesso lasso di tempo.
> 
> Poi, il problema principale per i no vax e' che il vaccino e' sperimentale ecc. Anche le terapie ad hoc per il covid lo sono (monoclonali, antivirali specifici). Allora perche' il novax non accetta il vaccino ma accetta il molnupiravir o i monoclonali? Per coerenza, non dovrebbero proprio avvicinarsi a un ospedale.



Perché il nemico del mio nemico è mio amico.
La guerra al vaccino è puramente ideologica, oppure condizonata dalle tante fake news circolate inizialmente.
Hai mai sentito dare una spiegazione tecnica? Del tipo, questo o quel principio, questo o quel componente del vaccino.. Nessuno sarebbe in grado di farlo peraltro senza basi di studio. 
Quindi qualunque alternativa al vaccino è ben accetta.


----------



## Goro (2 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Onestamente, l’esempio che hai fatto non c’entra proprio nulla dai. Stai mischiano capre e cavoli.
> 
> per il resto, provo pena e schifo per certi commenti.
> Alla fine la pandemia ha fatto venir fuori la vera natura di tanti. Altro che dovereh civikoh e menate varie..


Sono d'accordo, le persone hanno mostrato alla luce del sole tutto lo squallore che di solito nascondevano e si portavano dentro. Tante persone che guarderò con occhi diversi, ricordando i comportamenti da nazista avuti nel periodo covid.


----------



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> supponiamo che un novax stia in ospedale per 10 giorni e un vaccinato 2 giorni (nel caso di vaccinati che finiscono in ospedale, perche' sappiamo ci sono). E' giusto prendere 5 pazienti piuttosto che 1 nello stesso lasso di tempo.
> 
> Poi, il problema principale per i no vax e' che il vaccino e' sperimentale ecc. Anche le terapie ad hoc per il covid lo sono (monoclonali, antivirali specifici). Allora perche' il novax non accetta il vaccino ma accetta il molnupiravir o i monoclonali? Per coerenza, non dovrebbero proprio avvicinarsi a un ospedale.


Assumere un farmaco o una qualsiasi sostanza non naturale è in molti casi un rischio evitabile, e ogni persona ha il sacrosanto diritto di decidere quale tipo di rischio è meglio affrontare, io sono libero di non farmi il vaccino ma di prendermi il farmaco anti-covid o viceversa.

In ogni caso “chi ha meno di 50 anni, anche se è già malato, rischia di morire di Covid meno di quanto rischia di morire in un incidente stradale”


----------



## Masanijey (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Assumere un farmaco o una qualsiasi sostanza non naturale è in molti casi un rischio evitabile, e ogni persona ha il sacrosanto diritto di decidere quale tipo di rischio è meglio affrontare, io sono libero di non farmi il vaccino ma di prendermi il farmaco anti-covid o viceversa.
> 
> In ogni caso “chi ha meno di 50 anni, anche se è già malato, rischia di morire di Covid meno di quanto rischia di morire in un incidente stradale”


La tua affermazione è inconfutabile ma secondo me manca di logica.
Anche il rischio di morire in un incidente è inferiore ad altri rischi (per esempio fare sesso non protetto).
Ma quasi tutti mettono cintura e preservativo (almeno spero).


----------



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> La tua affermazione è inconfutabile ma secondo me manca di logica.
> Anche il rischio di morire in un incidente è inferiore ad altri rischi (per esempio fare sesso non protetto).
> Ma quasi tutti mettono cintura e preservativo (almeno spero).


non puoi comparare la cintura ad un vaccino, la cintura non ti causa eventi avversi lo stesso il preservativo


----------



## Masanijey (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> non puoi comparare la cintura ad un vaccino, la cintura non ti causa avventi avversi lo stesso il preservativo


Ho capito Devil, ma in medicina servono i medicinali, che purtopppo non arrivano dalle Alpi. Sono d'accordissimo con te sul fatto che sarebbe meglio non assumerne, ma non ci sono alternative naturali.


----------



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ho capito Devil, ma in medicina servono i medicinali, che purtopppo non arrivano dalle Alpi. Sono d'accordissimo con te sul fatto che sarebbe meglio non assumerne, ma non ci sono alternative naturali.


sono d'accordo la mia risposta è sul fatto che ognuno deve essere libero di decidere se è il caso di assumerlo valutando rischio e beneficio.. senza essere privato dei sui diritti..

visto che poi devo firmare anche una liberatoria


----------



## Marilson (2 Febbraio 2022)

non credo si arrivera' mai a impedire ai no vax di andare in ospedale, qui e' un discorso di prioritizzazione delle cure e questo credo si faccia gia' a prescindere, come quando lo scorso anno si diceva che in terapia intensiva si preferiva mandare i piu giovani perche avevano piu speranza di farcela dei vecchi (e li nessuno ancora era vaccinato). Ora si tratta solo di aggiungere un criterio in piu'. Se un no vax si rompe un braccio, potra' chiaramente sempre andare in ospedale a farsi ingessare, probabilmente gli faranno un tampone prima di farlo entrare. Tutto qua. Non capisco cosa ci sia di anormale. Poi le mie considerazioni sulla coerenza di chi rifiuta il vaccino ma vuole il super farmaco sperimentale per curarsi qunado realizza di poter schiattare e' solo una opinione mia personale.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Potrà pure esser vero,ma aspetta che capiti a qualcuno giù in Calabria di essere mandato indietro da qualche ospedale perché non ha la terza dose e vedi come in 1 ora il medico/medici che ha fatto questo si ritrova gambe all'aria,poi vedi come passa la voglia agli altri ospedali.


Confermo.

Anche i nostri corregionali però, caro mvb, stanno subendo soprusi.
Poco fa mi ha chiamato la mia ex per chiedermi se le do una mano affinchè il padre, malato oncologico, sia visitato.
Il medico curante visita per telefono e via whatsapp e dall'ospedale non rispondono.

Per non parlare degli anziani a cui è negato di andare presso i medici di base.

Ma scherziamo o cosa?
Qua bisogna ribaltare tutto.


----------



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Qua bisogna ribaltare tutto.


Yes


----------



## Walker (2 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però non è che ogni novax finisce in ospedale con la polmonite interstiziale e bisognoso di ossigeno,casco,ti.
> Semplicemente corre il rischio (dello 0,X ) di prendere il covid in maniera severa e di finire ricoverato.
> 
> Poi chiaro che se sei sfortunato a finire in quella % e ti ritrovi a boccheggiare,alla fine accetti anche un farmaco sperimentale pur di salvarti la vita.
> ...


Riprendo la tua ultima frase, aggiungendoci anche l'altra metà del piede... lo spero con tutto me stesso.
Anche chi come me ha fatto le tre dosi non ne può più di questa situazione.
Speriamo davvero di essere fuori dal tunnel a breve.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> supponiamo che un novax stia in ospedale per 10 giorni e un vaccinato 2 giorni (nel caso di vaccinati che finiscono in ospedale, perche' sappiamo ci sono). E' giusto prendere 5 pazienti piuttosto che 1 nello stesso lasso di tempo.
> 
> Poi, il problema principale per i no vax e' che il vaccino e' sperimentale ecc. Anche le terapie ad hoc per il covid lo sono (monoclonali, antivirali specifici). Allora perche' il novax non accetta il vaccino ma accetta il molnupiravir o i monoclonali? Per coerenza, non dovrebbero proprio avvicinarsi a un ospedale.


Si sta discutendo del fatto che gli ospedali italiani si rifiutino di curare pazienti senza vaccino anti Covid affetti da patologie che col covid non c'entrano nulla. È come se un fumatore non venisse curato per una gamba rotta in un mondo nel quale nel quale si decidesse che fumatori debbano essere discriminati. 
Tu ti stai riferendo solo ed esclusivamente ai malati di Covid che non si sono vaccinati... Ebbene anche riguardo a questo un malato di tumore viene curato se si tratta di fumatore, con la stessa priorità di chi non fuma. Le liste di proscrizione nel nostro paese non si fanno, anche se una parte lo auspica.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Confermo.
> 
> Anche i nostri corregionali però, caro mvb, stanno subendo soprusi.
> Poco fa mi ha chiamato la mia ex per chiedermi se le do una mano affinchè il padre, malato oncologico, sia visitato.
> ...


Un'ospedale in provincia di Reggio da almeno 4-5 anni ha la guardia giurata che presidia il pronto soccorso perché alcuni medici le hanno buscate di santa ragione negli anni scorsi,ma non perché il calabrese pretende o è mafioso(non nego ci sìano),ma perché detti medici hanno rifiutato di prestare soccorso facendo attendere ore e ore delle persone ritenendo non gravi le varie situazioni,talvolta anche facendo passare avanti altri casi meno gravi,il tutto mi è stato raccontato da chi ha vissuto in prima persona la cosa,persona facente parte dell'organigramma ospedaliero.


----------



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si sta discutendo del fatto che gli ospedali italiani si rifiutino di curare pazienti senza vaccino anti Covid affetti da patologie che col covid non c'entrano nulla. È come se un fumatore non venisse curato per una gamba rotta in un mondo nel quale nel quale si decidesse che fumatori debbano essere discriminati.
> Tu ti stai riferendo solo ed esclusivamente ai malati di Covid che non si sono vaccinati... Ebbene anche riguardo a questo un malato di tumore viene curato se si tratta di fumatore, con la stessa priorità di chi non fuma. Le liste di proscrizione nel nostro paese non si fanno, anche se una parte lo auspica.


la questione è tanto semplice quanto banale ma molti non ci arrivano... o cercano di sviare il discorso utilizzando concetti che non centrano niente, perchè di questo si tratta una corsia preferenziale per chi è vaccinato rispetto chi non lo è


----------



## Walker (2 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Un'ospedale in provincia di Reggio da almeno 4-5 anni ha la guardia giurata che presidia il pronto soccorso perché alcuni medici le hanno buscate di santa ragione negli anni scorsi,ma non perché il calabrese pretende o è mafioso(non nego ci sìano),ma perché detti medici hanno rifiutato di prestare soccorso facendo attendere ore e ore delle persone ritenendo non gravi le varie situazioni,talvolta anche facendo passare avanti altri casi meno gravi,il tutto mi è stato raccontato da chi ha vissuto in prima persona la cosa,persona facente parte dell'organigramma ospedaliero.


Le GPG ci sono da tanti anni negli ospedali, e non solo nei Pronto soccorso...te lo dice uno del settore...


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Confermo.
> 
> Anche i nostri corregionali però, caro mvb, stanno subendo soprusi.
> Poco fa mi ha chiamato la mia ex per chiedermi se le do una mano affinchè il padre, malato oncologico, sia visitato.
> ...


.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Le GPG ci sono da tanti anni negli ospedali, e non solo nei Pronto soccorso...te lo dice uno del settore...


Lo so,io ho riportato quel caso per spiegare il perché in quell'ospedale è stata introdotta la figura,poiché prima non c'era.


----------



## vota DC (2 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Lungi dal difendere questa pratica scellerata che giustamente viene criticata ...ma in Italia tra strutture ospedaliere, per l'assistenza ambulatoriale e territoriale ce ne sono credo più di 25mila e in ognuna di questa lavorano medici e operatori sanitari secondo scienza e coscienza per cui sì confermo che non è proprio il caso di fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.


È vero conta anche la coscienza. Un mese fa inviato novantenne tridosato con infezione urinaria, rimandato in casa di riposo il giorno dopo....dopo i risultati del tampone che è positivo. Spazio c'è in abbondanza ma la sanità si muove solo per i vip, basta ricordare dove hanno ricoverato Cassano


----------



## Alkampfer (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> la questione è tanto semplice quanto banale ma molti non ci arrivano... o cercano di sviare il discorso utilizzando concetti che non centrano niente, perchè di questo si tratta una corsia preferenziale per chi è vaccinato rispetto chi non lo è


i triplodosati grinpassati sono al sicuro ora con la loro tesserina che dà accesso a diritti costituzionali e umani acquisiti nei millenni.
ma arriva la batosta pure a loro.
per il potere siete tutti sudditi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si sta discutendo del fatto che gli ospedali italiani si rifiutino di curare pazienti senza vaccino anti Covid affetti da patologie che col covid non c'entrano nulla. È come se un fumatore non venisse curato per una gamba rotta in un mondo nel quale nel quale si decidesse che fumatori debbano essere discriminati.
> Tu ti stai riferendo solo ed esclusivamente ai malati di Covid che non si sono vaccinati... Ebbene anche riguardo a questo un malato di tumore viene curato se si tratta di fumatore, con la stessa priorità di chi non fuma. Le liste di proscrizione nel nostro paese non si fanno, anche se una parte lo auspica.


L'errore sta sempre nell'estremizzare e parlare per assolutismi ma i social ci hanno conciato tutti così... 4 casi, fossero anche 40 su decine di migliaia di persone che ricevono quotidianamente trattamenti sanitari e leggendo certi post pare che se non sei vaccinato hai grandi probabilità di non essere curato... dai su siamo seri.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> L'errore sta sempre nell'estremizzare e parlare per assolutismi ma i social ci hanno conciato tutti così... 4 casi, fossero anche 40 su decine di migliaia di persone che ricevono quotidianamente trattamenti sanitari e leggendo certi post pare che se non sei vaccinato hai grandi probabilità di non essere curato... dai su siamo seri.


Francamente che mi veniate a parlare di estremizzazione fa sorridere: si è addossata la colpa della pandemia a un 10% della popolazione non vaccinata etichettata come gruppo di untori, nascondendo sotto il tappeto i problemi della sanità pubblica massacrata da anni e anni di tagli da parte dei governi, e si viene a dire che si sta estremizzando nel senso opposto? Le estremizzazioni non vanno mai bene, ma la campagna di discriminazione propugnata da questo governo contro una parte di italiani è stata semplicemente vergognosa e demagogica. Quella è estremizzazioni.


----------



## Walker (2 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lo so,io ho riportato quel caso per spiegare il perché in quell'ospedale è stata introdotta la figura,poiché prima non c'era.


Sì avevo capito, ovviamente negli ospedali di dimensioni importanti è diverso, magari in quelli più piccoli non è sempre automatico che ricorrano a personale di sicurezza, ma lo fanno sulla scorta di determinate vicende, purtroppo...


----------



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> i triplodosati grinpassati sono al sicuro ora con la loro tesserina che dà accesso a diritti costituzionali e umani acquisiti nei millenni.
> ma arriva la batosta pure a loro.
> per il potere siete tutti sudditi.



Io ho il greenpass da guarito, e lo utilizzo strettamente per lavorare mi rifiuto di utilizzarlo per mangiare fuori o aperitivi lo uso solo in caso eccezionale se limita la vita a mio figlio.. prediligo solo i ristori dove non lo chiedono.

Ad esempio Il cinema me lo sono fatto in casa e ho trovato uno che mi viene a tagliare i capelli a casa


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Conosco una famiglia distrutta dal Covid. A distanza di due giorni sono morti moglie e marito (entrambi sulla settantina) non vaccinati. Non vaccinati perchè erano stati i figli a dirgli di non farlo. Ricoverata in ospedale anche la moglie di uno dei figli, ma alla fine se l'è cavata. Ora, io sono per la libertà assoluta e non giudico mai nessuno. Ma se tu, figlio, dici ai genitori anziani (e uno dei due con patologie) di non vaccinarsi per me sei un criminale. Non farlo tu, e ne hai tutto il diritto del mondo. Ma se spingi due persone anziane, e una con un problemi seri, a non vaccinarsi automaticamente le stai condannando a morte. O quasi.

Non è più questione di vax, no vax, ospedali e operazioni. E' una questione di intelligenza. Ormai roba per pochi, da una parte e dall'altra.


----------



## Dexter (2 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Me l'aspettavo una risposta del genere.
> Della serie, quello che dico o scrivo io va tutto bene perché al massimo ho scherzato.
> Ma sul resto non si scherza, anzi bisogna pompare complottismo a più non posso.
> E non solo complottismo.
> ...


Ma infatti @gabri65 é scemo. Che male avranno fatto sti cinesi...solo lui lo sa. Lunga vita al popolo giallo


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Francamente che mi veniate a parlare di estremizzazione fa sorridere: si è addossata la colpa della pandemia a un 10% della popolazione non vaccinata etichettata come gruppo di untori, nascondendo sotto il tappeto i problemi della sanità pubblica massacrata da anni e anni di tagli da parte dei governi, e si viene a dire che si sta estremizzando nel senso opposto? Le estremizzazioni non vanno mai bene, ma la campagna di discriminazione propugnata da questo governo contro una parte di italiani è stata semplicemente vergognosa e demagogica. Quella è estremizzazioni.


Se consideri 4 casi di respingimenti a non vaccinati sul totale dei pazienti trattati in un giorno in Italia direi proprio che stai estremizzando, tutto il resto del tuo post è il background psicologico che ti porta ad estremizzare e posso anche capirlo. Io non ho mai giudicato chi non vuole vaccinarsi, non sono nessuno per permettermi tanto... però in generale non sopporto chi cavalca sporadici episodi e da questi pretende di ricostruire la narrazione dell'intera fiaba, chi ha sempre la soluzione semplice in tasca per problemi difficili pensando che al mondo siano tutti scemi.


----------



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se consideri 4 casi di respingimenti a non vaccinati sul totale dei pazienti trattati in un giorno in Italia direi proprio che stai estremizzando, tutto il resto del tuo post è il background psicologico che ti porta ad estremizzare e posso anche capirlo. Io non ho mai giudicato chi non vuole vaccinarsi, non sono nessuno per permettermi tanto... però in generale non sopporto chi cavalca sporadici episodi e da questi pretende di ricostruire la narrazione dell'intera fiaba, chi ha sempre la soluzione semplice in tasca per problemi difficili pensando che al mondo siano tutti scemi.



Noi Italiani accettiamo tutto, che ne sai quanti hanno annullato senza dire niente, quanti hanno accettato la cosa senza dire niente e sono andati da un altra parte, quanti hanno scelto una struttura privata, quanti hanno deciso invece di aspettare, quanti hanno denunciato ma hanno preferito non andare in TV..ed essere etichettati come No-Vax da parenti o amici.

Manca solo la gogna pubblica come in Cina

Non lo sai quanti potrebbero essere


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Noi Italiani accettiamo tutto, che ne sai quanti hanno annullato senza dire niente, quanti hanno accettato la cosa senza dire niente e sono andati da un altra parte, quanti hanno scelto una struttura privata, quanti hanno deciso invece di aspettare, quanti hanno denunciato ma hanno preferito non andare in TV..ed essere etichettati come No-Vax da parenti o amici.
> 
> Manca solo la gogna pubblica come in Cina
> 
> Non lo sai quanti potrebbero essere


Se va bè.. che ne sai, che ne sai, possiamo inventarci qualsiasi cosa coi che ne sai.


----------



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se va bè.. che ne sai, che ne sai, possiamo inventarci qualsiasi cosa coi che ne sai.


sei tu che ti basi solo sui 4 andati in tv.. prima si pensava fosse solo l'ospedale di Pregliasco...


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> sei tu che ti basi solo sui 4 andati in tv.. prima si pensava che fosse solo l'ospedale di Pregliasco...


Che ne sai che non ho telefonato a tutti gli ospedali di Italia fingendomi un no-vax?


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Andrà tutto bene 
Stasera alle 18 tutti sul balcone a cantare l'inno di questa magnifica nazione, tutti commossi mi raccomando


----------



## Devil man (2 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Che ne sai che non ho telefonato a tutti gli ospedali di Italia fingendomi un no-vax?


se lo hai fatto onore a te apri una inchiesta contro chi dice il contrario


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Andrà tutto bene
> Stasera alle 18 tutti sul balcone a cantare l'inno di questa magnifica nazione, tutti commossi mi raccomando


Ha compiuto due anni la creatura. 
Il prossimo anno inizia l'asilo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se va bè.. che ne sai, che ne sai, possiamo inventarci qualsiasi cosa coi che ne sai.



Se si è onesti no, al di là delle provocazioni, mi pare normale supporre certe cose e altre no. Ciò che ha scritto @Devil man è plausibile e ci sono probabilità di un certo tipo per pensare che sia capitato, l'incidenza del fenomeno non si può sapere, ma che certe cose siano capitate è altamente probabile.

Che tu abbia chiamato tutti gli ospedali invece ha probabilità reali pari a zero, anche se volessi farlo sarebbe per te impossibile sapere tutti i numeri di telefono di tutti gli ospedali d'Italia (magari qualche ospedale del sud manco ce l'ha il telefono attivo).

Questo vale per ogni argomento di cui si parla, ci sono cose che si possono supporre sulla base del buon senso e delle probabilità e altre invece che non lo sono, ma vengono usate solo in maniera pretestuale per fare specchio riflesso e screditare.

E' come la storia della lavatrice nel calcio, degli affari sporchi dei manager e i raiola di turno. Che ne sappiamo in fondo? Però supporre che le cose vadano in un certo modo mi pare scontato, ma usando la dialettica fine a se stessa si può sempre dire: "ma che ne sai?"


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se si è onesti no, al di là delle provocazioni, mi pare normale supporre certe cose e altre no. Ciò che ha scritto @Devil man è plausibile e ci sono probabilità di un certo tipo per pensare che sia capitato, l'incidenza del fenomeno non si può sapere, ma che certe cose siano capitate è altamente probabile.
> 
> Che tu abbia chiamato tutti gli ospedali invece ha probabilità reali pari a zero, anche se volessi farlo sarebbe per te impossibile sapere tutti i numeri di telefono di tutti gli ospedali d'Italia (magari qualche ospedale del sud manco ce l'ha il telefono attivo).
> 
> ...


Quindi supporre che 4 casi siano la regola per 25 mila presidi ospedalieri o paraospedalieri presenti in Italia è plausibile? Dai su... provocazioni credibili esattamente tanto quanto il fatto che io possa aver chiamato tutti gli ospedali d'Italia.

Nel combattere buone battaglie come in questo caso (xchè capiamoci, io sono d'accordo che sia una pratica barbara non curare chi non si è vaccinato), buttarla in questi termini non fa gioco alla causa.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Giordano non mi piace,è il re del Cringe made in mediaset,ma è l'unico dalla parte della gente,o almeno fa finta,non lo so.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Quindi supporre che 4 casi siano la regola per 25 mila presidi ospedalieri o paraospedalieri presenti in Italia è plausibile? Dai su... provocazioni credibili esattamente tanto quanto il fatto che io possa aver chiamato tutti gli ospedali d'Italia.
> 
> Nel combattere buone battaglie come in questo caso (xchè capiamoci, io sono d'accordo che sia una pratica barbara non curare chi non si è vaccinato), buttarla in questi termini non fa gioco alla causa.



E dove ho scritto che è la regola? Questo è quello che ho scritto:



> l'incidenza del fenomeno non si può sapere, ma che certe cose siano capitate è altamente probabile.



Riferito a tale post e se noti, pure Devil Man non ha scritto che è la norma, ma che non si sa quanti sono, ma che le probabilità che il fenomeno sia sottovalutato è plausibile per i motivi sotto esposti. Non capisco cosa ci sia di strano in queste parole



Devil man ha scritto:


> Noi Italiani accettiamo tutto, che ne sai quanti hanno annullato senza dire niente, quanti hanno accettato la cosa senza dire niente e sono andati da un altra parte, quanti hanno scelto una struttura privata, quanti hanno deciso invece di aspettare, quanti hanno denunciato ma hanno preferito non andare in TV..ed essere etichettati come No-Vax da parenti o amici.
> 
> Manca solo la gogna pubblica come in Cina
> 
> Non lo sai quanti potrebbero essere


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E dove ho scritto che è la regola? Questo è quello che ho scritto:
> 
> 
> 
> Riferito a tale post e se noti, pure Devil Man non ha scritto che è la norma, ma che non si sa quanti sono, ma che le probabilità che il fenomeno sia sottovalutato è plausibile per i motivi sotto esposti. Non capisco cosa ci sia di strano in queste parole


Giocare con le parole non cambia la sostanza... comunque non è un problema, mi ero ripromesso di non parlare più di questi argomenti con chi parla evidentemente una lingua lontana dalla mia ma ci sono cascato di nuovo, e come l'ultima volta ognuno arriverà a cena con le sue convinzioni.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il Covid e tutto ciò che ne è conseguito sono semplicemente una sorta di "rivicinta" degli sfigatelli repressi.
> 
> È dall'inizio della pandemia che sono usciti dalle fogne questi personaggi.
> Prima erano i pazzi che gridavano dai balconi, chiamavano gli sbirri se facevi una piottata, ti dicevano di tenere la mascherina etc.
> ...


Questo è il sunto, la "summa" di questi due anni: a tutti i livelli i vari repressi e "sfigati" hanno sfruttato questa vicenda come una rivalsa personale. Anche a livelli alti, altrimenti certe decisioni palesemente scellerate prese perché "allora non potevano sapere", non ci sarebbero state.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Giordano non mi piace,è il re del Cringe made in mediaset,ma è l'unico dalla parte della gente,o almeno fa finta,non lo so.



La seconda che hai detto.
Già il fatto che sia una notizia "made in Giordano" me la rende poco vera.
Un personaggio che pur di fare notizia tirerebbe un piatto in aria per poi fotografarlo e dire che era un UFO.


----------



## cris (2 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Un'ospedale in provincia di Reggio da almeno 4-5 anni ha la guardia giurata che presidia il pronto soccorso perché alcuni medici le hanno buscate di santa ragione negli anni scorsi,ma non perché il calabrese pretende o è mafioso(non nego ci sìano),ma perché detti medici hanno rifiutato di prestare soccorso facendo attendere ore e ore delle persone ritenendo non gravi le varie situazioni,talvolta anche facendo passare avanti altri casi meno gravi,il tutto mi è stato raccontato da chi ha vissuto in prima persona la cosa,persona facente parte dell'organigramma ospedaliero.


Normalissimo in lombardia attendere tra le 4 e le 8 ore in pronto soccorso se si e codice verde. Senza bisogno di dare botte qua e la.


----------



## Gunnar67 (2 Febbraio 2022)

La prima cosa che controllerei è se chi arriva all'ospedale è un evasore fiscale, visto che la sanità pubblica la pagano sempre i soliti 4 sfigati.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Normalissimo in lombardia attendere tra le 4 e le 8 ore in pronto soccorso se si e codice verde. Senza bisogno di dare botte qua e la.


Chi manifesta i sintomi dell'infarto non mi sembra affatto rientri in codice verde,e se ti senti dire che puoi attendere perché saranno dolori intercostali vedi come ti passa il senso di civiltà che avete in Lombardia.


----------

